# Questa's Puppy Journal



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Questa is a PB German Shepherd puppy with titled/tested parents and titled/tested lines. She arrive in this world with her siblings June 3, 2010. This litter is the breeder's 18th litter (she had started out with American lines in 1982 before switching to all German lines).

From age 3 weeks on I have visited the puppies weekly. This puppy is the one the breed and I agreed on as she is slated for the German show ring and AKC Obedience titling. We may do some German titles too.. just have to wait to see how things turn out. 

Yesterday Questa came home to live here with Atka, a 3.75 year old GSD Spay and 6 cats and me. 

Day 1 (7-24-10) 
Questa weighs 13 pounds. She has been wormed with Nemix (pyrantel Pamoate) at 4,5 and 7 weeks of age. She was given her first heart worm treatment and vaccinations on July 15. I have been studying vaccinating puppies and this is the breeder's abnd her vet's protocol. I am not sure if I would vaccintate a puppy this young as the dam was vaccinated 3 weeks prior to coming into heat and vaccintation at this age is simply not very functional as the Mother's antibodies interfere with the vaccine and the puppies immune system is still very immature. Taking the puppy to the vet almost guarantees exposure to infectious agents.. even possibly Parvo Virus. 

Atka went with me to do puppy pick up. She is a dog who really loves cats and would like all cats to be her friends. She has been watching me build enclosures and the carrier we put in the car was for the cats. I believe she thought she would get another kitty.... and is quite dismayed that we got a a a a A PUPPY! She does some stress drooling around the puppy but seems confused as to what exactly to do with this little dog. 

The puppy spent most of the first day exploring and stressing. She got to meet Dante, Curly and Fireball (cats). In the house she drags a leash so that cat interaction can be controlled. Dante has decided she is not so dangerous after all and wants to teach her to play like a cat does (he plays by the hour with Atka). I allow interaction but twith the leash attached can eliminate the chase game from the puppy end. 

Questa is not thrilled about the crate.. but she is in it only for short times so I can do something else. For longer periods she has a "puppy Palace" made of light chain link fence gates (4X5 foor area) and a life stages crate. This is on a concrete floor that can be cleaned and news papers are on the floor. She has a pail for water with a double end snap that is snapped to the pail handle and the wire of the enclosure. 

At just under 8 weeks we are not expecting much on Potty Training. I pay attention to her all the time she is in the house and at appropriate intervals get her out to pee/poop. She has mastered the front porch steps (up was fine.. down is.. well lacking grace). She has pooped and pee'd in the Puppy palace (to be expected) but with vigilance and the crate, NOT upstairs. When she pees and poops I say different words so an association is being built. She is taken to the same area for this 'job.' 

The first night due to it being VERY hot here and the puppy palace being cool, she spent the night there. I had planned on a crate upstairs but have decided to hold off a bit. House training will happen in due time and with her a bit older and more able to handle her own bladder and bowels. 

At this point she has already learned to not resist the leash and collar and to look up at me. 

I feed her by hand and she is learning the bottom of the bowl is ME and to be careful. It also teaches her all good things come from me. When we play tug I let her winmost of the time. Sometimes I trade the toy she has for a different toy or a bit of food. All part of give it up training and avoiding resource guarding.

Training at this point is simply not allowing and not reinforcing behaviors I do not want and reinforcing behaviors I do want.. and making ME interesting. 

I also have a couple of toys she can ONLY have when I am engaged with her and her remaining toys are rotated so every day she gets a new one. 

Atka is still confused today but we all took a stroll to the mail box and back with Questa on leash. That went well and I now have a tired puppy.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

You should start a blog - I have found that very helpful for keeping track of everything I want to write down.

(And honestly I'd just love to read a blog about your GSDs  )

It sounds like she is doing well!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Sounds like she's fitting right in. This has probably been, asked. I apologize for not knowing, but what is a 'PB' German Shepherd?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am really looking forward to following along as she grows. +1 on the blog idea. 

The Questa Chronicles?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

PB = Pure Bred (it is redundant actually and needs not be said if a dog is described as a breed). Probably should describve her as Breed registered as she is AKC registered. 

I don't HAVE a blog or Facebook account etc. and I do not want one for a variety of reasons.. some of them good ones! LOL 

I think a puppy journal here and a written one at home will keep me outta trouble and offa the streets w/o a blog (when I am not taking a puppy out, bringing a puppy in or playing with a puppy of feeding a puppy or taking care of the 6 cats or walking or working Atka or going to a day job that pays for all of this...).


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Hey that would actually make a good 'section' a 'puppy journal' or just 'journal' section would be great for anyone who wanted to chronicle their dog's lives. LOL

As for the PB, yeah, maybe just registered GSD or something. PB is fine I guess, but I was wondering if you were distinguishing something like "Polish bred" or there was some other distinction I didnt' know about. haha.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

you're all wrong. a PB German Shepherd is a German Shepherd covered from head to toe in peanut butter..same as if it was a PB Pit Bull or a PB Papillion or any other breed.

Jeez, guys..y'all on a dog forum and seriously didnt know that!?!?!?


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> you're all wrong. a PB German Shepherd is a German Shepherd covered from head to toe in peanut butter..same as if it was a PB Pit Bull or a PB Papillion or any other breed.
> 
> Jeez, guys..y'all on a dog forum and seriously didnt know that!?!?!?


Okay, that's it, whose been holding out on me? I want my PB Papillon!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Please a pic of puppy palace because it was a tad unique home made program that is strong and functional.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations! And thanks for starting this thread. Between this one and Redyre's threads on Gracie, I'm learning/will learn a lot.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Can't wait to hear more about Questa, how exciting!! And I love the name, how did you choose it?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

This is going to be very interesting for me, as we are bringing home our puppy in only a couple of weeks! Can't wait to read the updates!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> you're all wrong. a PB German Shepherd is a German Shepherd covered from head to toe in peanut butter..same as if it was a PB Pit Bull or a PB Papillion or any other breed.
> 
> Jeez, guys..y'all on a dog forum and seriously didnt know that!?!?!?


That was actually my first thought...
Then I thought better of it.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Tofu_pup said:


> That was actually my first thought...
> Then I thought better of it.


Oh MY,

DF member and actual thoughts, I've been member for almost 3 yrs and have yet to have my 1st thought. 

Zim, I do not normally correct people but I had to jump in here, all knowledgeable dog people know that a PB pup is one that was whelped in Palm Beach. Geeeeze!!!!!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal (Puppy Palace)*

FOR OUTSIDE
Before I got the puppy I got things set up at home. I have a fenced area (welded wire 50X50) outside for Atka but I set up two dog kennels outside in the shade. I put horse stall mats down for a full floor in one and about 75% of the floor in the other. These kennel runs are not where they will be in their final location as I need to do some brush cutting, leveling, stone dust and/or concrete work. I am also considering putting a small (8X12) building in another location (on concrete) and setting it up with 4 runs inside a fenced area. 

FOR INSIDE (because you cannot be leaving very small puppies outside when you go to work) I built what I refer to as a "puppy palace." I purchased 42 inch wide gates for chain link fence.. two are 4 feet tall and two are 5 feet tall.. and took off the gate related hardware and laid those on thier sides. I bought clamps (steel) to put them together but "for now" they are being held together with Zip ties. As the puppy gets a little older and discovered the Zip Ties (plastic) I may need to upgrade the palace with the steel clamps. 

I also purchased a Life Stages Crate a couple of years ago and tied the chain link gates into the crate and put the center divider in the crate so the puppy only has part of it. The door to the crate attached to the chain link panels with with a brass snap and the panels where you go in and out are held together with two chains looped around the frame and snaps on the chain (dbl end bolt snaps). Water is a Galvanized pail with a double end bolt snap to the chain link of the panel. 

I put news papers on the floor and we are good to go. The set up pictured is in the 'furnace room' right near the door of a walk out basement. It is cool down there and Atka's crate is within sight of the puppy palace, so neither dog is touching but the can easily see each other. [The rest of the basement is finished (two bedrooms with windows, full bath with window, large den and laundry room)].

Photos attached of the Outside kennel and the Puppy Palace. 

If you are going to get an animal, it is wise to think ahead and be set up. The crate was purchased 2 years b4 the puppy (very good sale price) and the kennel run was purchased a year b4 the puppy. A second kennel run and the rubber stall mats were purchased 4 weeks before the puppy was to come home. The gates that make up the Puppy Palace were purchased 10 days to two weeks b4 the puppy came home.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal (Puppy Palace)*

sounds great Elana. How are Questa and Atka getting along after some time?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal (Puppy Palace)*

As Questa gains confidence and is initiating play, Atka is getting more interested in playing. Much better when Questa is off leash (of course). Atka did get her ruff up and growl yesterday and I said, "Easy...." and that was the end of that. 

Atka is giving me a sense that she is confused. She REALLY likes her cats.. and still seems quite confused that I got "this" in the house and not a cat. 

They seem to be "getting it" but it is not happening quickly. Questa will jump at Atka and then Atka will sort of loom over her and so she lays down.. then Atka does not seem to know what to do. She seems to be waiting for Questa to lay on her back and try to grab her feet and legs as she dances over top of her.. like she plays with Dante the cat. Questa does not do this and eventually Atka trots off.. then Questa follows. 

Yesterday Questa grabbed Atka's tail..  and Atka looked a bit put out. 

I have been keeping it controlled and sort of calm until the two of them are more relaxed with each other. Atka is still stress drooling some and she has not licked the puppy once. The puppy will play bow and Atka does not do that so much.. maybe twice that I have seen. I try to get her to play bow and she looks at Questa and at me like we have lost our marbles and trots off. 

This is a VERY young puppy and the weight difference is large (13 pounds vs 70 pounds). I do not want anyone hurt.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Interesting to read about how Atka releates to Questa and the poor pups attempts to get Atka to play and poor Atka's wondering why Questa isn't playing like a cat 

Q and A seem to be feeling each other out. Do you think Atka will accept Questa actually isn't a cat lol or will Questa figure out what Atka's definition of play?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Atka knows this is a dog but she is confused. Questa Barked at her today and Atka looked at her like she was weird... I gave Atka permission to 'speak' but she was not talking.. she barked at me instead. 

The Stress Drooling is telling me that Atka has a ways to go. No point pushing her hard. 

Time will tell how this.. uhh... (sorry)... _Plays out_....


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Don't sweat it quite so much Elana: it takes TIME for everyone to adjust. It wasn't bound to be all hunky dory from the first minute with a new puppy. Even when everyone likes each other, there's a huge adjustment period. You're doing well to keep them in eyesight when they're together so no one gets hurt, accidentally, or out of frustration. Once they understand each other they'll settle in just fine. A couple days is nothing. Questa hasn't even "turned on" yet... she's still finding her footing in strange new surroundings. She's just a baby and having to learn and assimilate so very many new things... puppies just amaze me with their ability to do that. And Atka is bound to be unsure of what to do with this miniature thing that looks like a dog, is the size of her beloved cats, but doesn't act like anything she's used to because she was an only dog who saw other dogs outside on her own terms, not in her house. She's being really good.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh I KNOW it is a huge adjustment for BOTH animals. 

Suddenly this thing that is sort of a dog qand cat sized has invaded Atka's place. 

Suddenly this thing that looks like a dog but is not Mom or Aunty or Gramma is sniffing her.. and these other animals that make strange noises and steal her toys come arond and they are NOT Questa's Brother and sister!

And there is another thing who looks like a person.... 

Yeah.. we are all adjusting! LOL


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats!! I didn't know your new puppy came home...

My stupid internet only seems to work for a few minutes at a time so I don't get to browse the forums too much.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Elana, I really like your puppy palace! It looks much more sturdier than the ex-pen offered at petsmart. I had to find some boxes to brace my pen because the pup learned to move it across the kitchen.

It's been a loooong time since I've been around puppies and I'm glad you started this journal. Y-a-w-n..... well back to bed, I think puppy's ready to go back into her crate now.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

JustTess said:


> Elana, I really like your puppy palace! It looks much more sturdier than the ex-pen offered at petsmart. I had to find some boxes to brace my pen because the pup learned to move it across the kitchen.
> 
> It's been a loooong time since I've been around puppies and I'm glad you started this journal. Y-a-w-n..... well back to bed, I think puppy's ready to go back into her crate now.


That's exactly why I wanted pics because the strength and simplistic design and when done you can take down and store easily. The big thing wanted is something strong enough so pup can't get out and then when older, pup/dog does not even think of it.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal Playing with Resident dog and Potty work*

Atka and Questa are at a truce.. and Atka is starting to REALLY play with Questa. She leaps straight up in the air like a fox and Questa bounces around her and sometimes barks. Atka is a silent dog but is now play growling as she leaps in the air. her physical grace is as amazing and contrasts against the stumbling giat of a puppy! 

When not with Questa, Atka is more subdued in her behavior and has shown improvement in her response to my Cues. I spend part of every day alone with Atka (she can go hiking) and part of every day alone with Questa. So far things have been working well. 

One thing I rarely see mentioned here is the use of papers for the puppy. Now I have to go to work and at 8 weeks, Questa is months away from being either house trained OR able to be house trained even over night. Remembering that "holding it" equates to one hour for each month of age, at 2 months we KNOW it is 2 hours. 

To that end, I will note that she seems to be quite interested in NOT pooping in the Puppy Palace. She also seems to want to pee outside and goes instantly when I get her out on the grass. If it is first thing in the morning or as soon as I get home from work, she will follow the pee with a poop. Outside. 

I have decided to put down papers.. old News paper.. for her to pee on in the Puppy Palace. I know a lot of people buy puppy pads but those can really add up. When I take up the used paper I wash the floor down with a mixture of water and white vinegar and let it dry.. and put down more news papers. 

She does use the paper as a pee surface. Again, because the Puppy Palace is on concrete it is easy to clean up the floor.. and because it is a walk out basement it is easy to whisk her out to pee or poop. 

While she seems to want to eliminate outsdie as much as she can, this is in no way shape of form a House Trained puppy. True housetraining takes MONTHS to accomplish and there can be relapses. 

When she is upstairs I watch her constantly and if she is active I get her out frequently (every 1/2 hour). If she wakes up from a nap.. out immediately.. and she pees right away. If she has napped for awhile, I will take her out, get her to pee and then play a little outside and she will usually go a second time. IF I cannot watch her she is in a crate or out in the kennel run or in the puppy palace. Again, PREVENTING her from going inside is MY job.. and prevention is 9/10ths of the cure. 

Since Atka was trained to pee on the cue of "PEEEEEE" (real original, I know), Questa is getting a different cue.. I tell her PiddleePee (not much more original). Atka was trained to poop on the cue of "CrapCrap" so Questa is getting a different cue which is "PoopyPoo." Hey.. there is only so many things you can call it! LOL. 

I let her know she is a good girl and sometimes I give her a treat. I have found that treating her every time can cause an issue.. she gets out there and is so focused on the treat she doesn't go and pee or poop!

With Atka, I did not trust her for 2 years on house training. To this day I tell her what a good dog she is when she pees and poops outside and I will put a treat in her mouth sometimes for doing the right thing in the right place. 

Potty training is something the dog gets to "practice" several times a day and I use those times to reinforce what I want. 

I will give updates on this as we progress.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal Playing with Resident dog and Potty work*



Elana55 said:


> Since Atka was trained to pee on the cue of "PEEEEEE" (real original, I know), Questa is getting a different cue.. I tell her PiddleePee (not much more original). Atka was trained to poop on the cue of "CrapCrap" so Questa is getting a different cue which is "PoopyPoo." Hey.. there is only so many things you can call it! LOL.


LOL hey, at least you came up with different cues for each...act.

I just use one and let him decide which he needs to do. Less thinking from me, more from the dog. I like that set up


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal Playing with Resident dog and Potty work*

*August 11 Update (10 weeks old tomorrow)*









Questa is growing like a weed. She has her vet appointment on Saturday and we will be brining a stool sample and going for a micro chip and asking about tatoos. This is her first visit to my vet (she was UTD when I got her, with documentation). 

We will be asking about future things such as Hip X Rays for OFA and about eye specialists for CERF exam. My vets are very good and well connected with Specialists and Cornell (are used by one of the top GSD Herding people in the US for both her sheep AND her dogs). 

I have been feeding Questa one meal a day in her bowl (time constaints) and one meal a day by hand. We are getting a nice down on her doing this. She also knows her name and will offer attention. Due to family business I have not put her on a regular training schedule yet (this will happen Saturday). This does not mean she is NOT being socialized or trained. It means we have had few formal sessions. 

I do not let her out of her crate or kennel run until she sits. I stand with my back to the door or gate with the latch undone. The instant she settles I open the gate. 

Atka and Questa play nicely now, tho Atka will NOT play tug with a toy. She also gives things up to the puppy. The one thing she would NOT give up was a fresh Marrow bone (Questa had her own but thought she shoud see what Atka had). 

We have been up into the Catskills to the tourist Railroad where Questa was the belle of the ball.. People disembarked the train and surrounded her.. kids, strollers and all kinds of people. She really liked all of the attention and I woudl randomly stuff a treat in her mouth to keep the good times rolling. 

She walks well on a leash and we continue that work. We also have continued the trade game for things she has in her mouth and that is very successful. I am teaching her to target/touch my left palm. 

I play tug with her and she will chase a ball (but not bring it back.. yet). 

She has been back to play with her sister and her brother on two occasions and then her brother left. Last night she played with her sister and we took photos. She was not so good at standing still (her head is turned in the few decent shots!). My freshly washed Puppy then had a play session with her sister, Quintessa, and now she needs another bath. 

House breaking continues. We are, with proper scheduling, getting the poops OUTSIDE and the pee'ing inside has been reduced. In another week (or two) I will start to crate her at night upstairs instead of in the puppy palace. Days she will still need to do the Puppy Place as I have to go to work. 

All in all she is progressing and growing and having fun!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal Playing with Resident dog and Potty work*

Thanks for the update. She's adorable with all that puppy fuzz. Glad to hear Atka and the puppy are getting along.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal The VET...*

All went well at the Vet. She likes everyone there and totally did not care about shots. Weight is 19 pounds. Goes back in 2 weeks when I take cats in (taking time off on a Friday Afternoon). 

On the way home they were having a Tractor Pull in Ancram so I stopped and Questa watched tractors and got petted and has decided she loves little kids.. the smaller the better.. to pet her. She also got to see her first horses and was totally like "Yah.. whatever.." about it all. 

Questa is MUCH more relaxed than Atka is. Atka is good an behaves but she is unhappy at things like this.. her tail is not curled under her but it almost is.. and she cannot wait to leave. Atka was not socialized as much as I am socializing Questa and was not even used to a leash at age 6 months. 

Questa, OTOH, laid in the shade and went to sleep while I watched the pulling for a bit. Atka would NEVER do that. Kazi yes, Atka.. not on your life. Wheels of tractors turning were no problem. She just watched. She also got to see tag sale set ups and other things so more stuff got loaded on her 'hard drive' today. 

This is not being said to compare Atka ansd Questa as much as it is showing the very great importantce of early exposure of the dog to things out and about. I do not believe I will EVER get Atka to be relaxed in a crowd due to her lack of exposure to such things when she was very young.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal The VET...*



Elana55 said:


> All went well at the Vet. She likes everyone there and totally did not care about shots. Weight is 19 pounds. Goes back in 2 weeks when I take cats in (taking time off on a Friday Afternoon).
> 
> On the way home they were having a Tractor Pull in Ancram so I stopped and Questa watched tractors and got petted and has decided she loves little kids.. the smaller the better.. to pet her. She also got to see her first horses and was totally like "Yah.. whatever.." about it all.
> 
> ...


This is the kinda stuff that gonna pay big dividends down the road.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal The VET...*

It's been 10 days since your last update, how's it going with Questa?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal The VET...*

Yes, what's happening. Inquiring minds want to know. I think a pic of Atka and Questa playing would be cool.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal The VET...*

Questa is growing like a WEED. We have now been to a car show (Cruise Night). One of the people with a beautifully restored GTO made the comment, "This is a CAR show.. not a G**D** Dog Show.. Everyone is looking at your dog and no one is looking at the cars!" I looked around and ya know.. he was RIGHT. I had a HUGE crowd around my dog and the cars were (at that moment) forgotten. LOL

Many people commented on how well behaved she is. She is too.. just naturally calm about everything. We met some people I work with (they came all the way to Cairo for the Car show) and some people I have trained with.. and Miss Questa had it all in the palm of her paw. 

I will say that Hulkamaniac keeps getting dogs and hoping one of them is a 'chick magnet...' but he hates puppies. Well.. puppies get even the good looking young guys to talk to this old lady and the young ladies come and see her and just melt over her. Sooooooo.... if you want a magnet it seems puppies are the way to go. 

Atka is playing better with Questa and they race around like nuts. Sometimes Atka gets over stimulated and Zoomies come in at which point I step in and stop the whole business with some cues on her until she settles a bit. 

We have started some 'real' training with Questa. She is learning the hand signal for down and the signal for sit. I have been using food to get things started but quickly stop with the food and use other things. I used food to teach her "give" and we now work with this with a toy. She will have a toy and I will ask for "give" and she gives it.. at which point I use that toy and initiate a high energy short play session. I have been using YES! as my marker word (and no clicker this time thru) and she has been offering behaviors. We are workind on recall to front and sit. 

Sit is also being used to open the kennel run or the crate. She must sit before I will open the door.. and now we are working to get a sit until a release word (waiting is not one of her favorite games yet). I want her to remain sitting with the crate or kennel run door open until I release her.. so she is a work in progress. As quickly as she learns, I expect she will get this game of waiting and release word very quickly. 

Questa has graduated to a crate in the bedroom (man.. this living alone I have really lowered my standards with a dog in the bedroom!) and is going out one time at night. I take her out at about 9:30PM and then again around midnight and then when I get up at 4:30AM (which is when I get up anyhow). She has her puppy palace when I am at work. Due to my diligence she has not had a single mistake IN the house. I am very very diligent and she is on a long line in the house as much to be sure to get her out as to keep her from getting into any issues with the cats. 

We have another vet visit on Saturday and Puppy class and Atka's Obedience class starts on September 2nd, so there will be more to report. At this vet visit we need to do a Micro Chip, talk about Tatoos, get more flea/tick spot on, weight etc. 

I have photos of Atka and Questa playing but not at this computer. I will post those tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal Play time*

Here are some photos as promised.

Atka will NOT play with a toy with Questa. Maybe because I trained her not to touch the cat toys (and she does not). She is not real toy driven either.. but stands and looks sort of sad when I play tug or other toy games with Questa. 

I have given Atka a toy and then had Questa take the other end.. but Atka IMMEDIATELY drops the toy when Questa touches it. 

That being said, they play with each other....


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal Play time*

And here are some dew soaked puppy pictures without Atka.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal The VET...*



Elana55 said:


> I will say that Hulkamaniac keeps getting dogs and hoping one of them is a 'chick magnet...' but he hates puppies. Well.. puppies get even the good looking young guys to talk to this old lady and the young ladies come and see her and just melt over her. Sooooooo.... if you want a magnet it seems puppies are the way to go.


If you can't fill up an addres book by the time a puppy grows up, you should consider joining a religious order that requires a vow of celibacy. When I walked puppy Rusty, I couldn't go a full block without having to stop and talk to female humans--and I'm kinda scary looking, and my charm has long since withered from lack of use.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal The VET...*



Marsh Muppet said:


> If you can't fill up an addres book by the time a puppy grows up, you should consider joining a religious order that requires a vow of celibacy. When I walked puppy Rusty, I couldn't go a full block without having to stop and talk to female humans--and I'm kinda scary looking, and my charm has long since withered from lack of use.


I surely will second that and I never had much charm to begin with. But a puppy just draws em in.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal The VET...*

You mean I shouda gotten the names and addresses of all those single young guys at the car show????? Oh man (face palm).. missed opportunity.... 

I actually DID get a card from a guy and I did call him but he wanted to know about Questa's sister (still 4 sale). I called him with Info and nothing more happened. 

What surprises me are the number of questions regarding her breed (as in what breed is she?). I guess not many see young GSD's?

BTW as of yesterday we had EARS UP.. Crooked (as in to one side or the other) but UP.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal The VET...*



Elana55 said:


> What surprises me are the number of questions regarding her breed (as in what breed is she?). I guess not many see young GSD's?


If I had to guess, I'd say that the full black back throws people off...once her black recedes more and her ears are fully upright, people will likely be less confused.

Then again someone thought an ACD was a pit bull (/me's mind is still blown over that one) so who knows.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal The VET...*



Elana55 said:


> You mean I shouda gotten the names and addresses of all those single young guys at the car show????? Oh man (face palm).. missed opportunity....


They tell me that the "cougar" thing is all the rage these days.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal The VET...*

I think the wimin in the Cougar (dating) thing have more money than I do........ (the sort that can keep a man in a lifestyle to which he can easily become accustomed).

I was sort of hoping for a man who could do that for me and who owned a ranch?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal The VET...*



Shaina said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say that the full black back throws people off...once her black recedes more and her ears are fully upright, people will likely be less confused.
> 
> Then again someone thought an ACD was a pit bull (/me's mind is still blown over that one) so who knows.


If there's a doG above that full black back will at the least stay as is or even at the most grow.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*First tracking lesson and early training*

August 26
On her twelve week birthday the breeder asked to meet us at a park and she showed me how to get Questa started in Tracking. We laid out three straight line tracks and by the third one Questa had the idea. It was suggested we do some of this about once a week. 

She also introduced us to the BH obedience pattern.. much like Dressage in you have to memorize the test but there are no Letters to stop at! you coun your steps. It is harder than a CD as there is an off leash 'traffic' portion of the test and you have to do a figure 8 off leash thru moving people. There is also a moving sit and moving down (in AKC the moving stand is reserved for Utility dog). I had taught Atka both but we were notably rusty. 

After the tracking and the BH work, Questa was allowed to play with Quintessa. Interesting in that I could call Questa away from her sister. Also interesting in Questa remembered her breeder and as just so happy to see her. I cannot say Quintessa was happy to see Questa but they are puppies so they quickly got over that and started to race around and wrestle like cats (what is up with THAT?). 

August 28
Another trip to the vet to get Kennel Cough and 2nd Lyme vaccine. We have had some kennel cough at dog club where Questa starts puppy class next week and since the plan is to show her, we have to try to avoid this illness. There are many strains of Kennel cough out there that there is no vaccine for.. but you do your best. 

Lyme disease and ticks are a big issue here, so while the vaccine is has about an 85% efficacy, it is best we have. 

After the Vet trip I drove to see my friends (the ones who's dairy barn burned down last December). They have replaced the barn and garage and shop with a nice garage and shop with a little drive under storage area for hay wagons. They are still farming (hay) and have some heifers boarded along with a couple of cows left from the fire (most were sold). They handle their cows so the heifers were friendly and Questa got to see her first cows. 

She approached with some trepidation but I kept the food coming and eventually this changed to cautious curiosity. She never touched noses with any of the heifers (and they offered.. LOL) but she eventually was more interested in the cats and in sniffing than in the cows. 

Questa seems to have learned cats are not for chasing. She was on leash (of course) and saw many cats who gave her the hairy eyeball. She was alert and watched but did not offer to give chase and did not have that 'look' of a dog ready to chase with intent. 

My friend and I talked for awhile (while I jealously admired their new building) and Questa sat at my feet and was calm. After, as I was leaving, my friend started up the IH 70 and Questa just looked at the noise and then ignored it. 

She is one confident pup for sure.

The only thing we need to work at (along with all the training stuff) is her barking when she sees other dogs that she does not know. Class starts this week and so we will be working on it. So far she is far more intense seeing new dogs than she is seeing cats and redirecting her is harder. When she starts to bark I get between her and the new dog and push into her space and back her up a step and then keep her behind me. Usually she quiets and I hope she is getting the idea that I am handling this.. she does not need to bark. 

I am teaching her the 'release word' which is so important in training. I put her in her kennel run and when I let her out I ask for sit (she sits well) and then go to open the door. If she moves I say "eh eh" (why does tht work btw??) and she sits down. If she gets up it is more eh eh and the door closes. When she sits we try again. When the door is open and she is still sitting I wait a second and then tell her Go Ahead in a high and happy voice and release her out of the kennel.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: First tracking lesson and early training*



wvasko said:


> If there's a doG above that full black back will at the least stay as is or even at the most grow.


Well I'll certainly second that -- I prefer the bi- and blanket type GSDs with a lot of black as well.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: First tracking lesson and early training*

She's cuter'n heck and getting an excellent start in life. I wouldn't care if her coat came day-glo pink.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: First tracking lesson and early training*

Oh my goodness how in the world did I miss this exciting news? Congrats on your new baby, Elana. I am so happy for you both and can't wait to share in this pups development. She is a cutie pie. Is that alright to call a German Shepherd or do you prefer something more macho? lol


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: First tracking lesson and early training*



Inga said:


> She is a cutie pie. Is that alright to call a German Shepherd or do you prefer something more macho? lol


Perhaps if you said Der Cutie Pie ?? 

It is already fun to see how this little girl turns out. We are having a serious picture shortage, however...


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: First tracking lesson and early training*

I second the picutre shortage!


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: First tracking lesson and early training*

I enjoy reading your posts. It's comforting to hear your puppy training because I'm not sure if I'm doing too much or not enough. I'm finding many of your thoughts similar to mine.



> Atka will NOT play with a toy with Questa. Maybe because I trained her not to touch the cat toys (and she does not). She is not real toy driven either.. but stands and looks sort of sad when I play tug or other toy games with Questa.


Ilya does the same thing. Lola doesn't really care for toys but Ilya has his favorites. Whenever Sophie, the pup, touches a toy it seems as though Ilya won't play with it anymore. I thought perhaps it was puppy smell and I bought a new squirrel. He was delighted then again, Sophie took it and he seemed to loose interest in it again. About a week ago, I think Sophie is starting to prance infront of the other dogs with a Nylabone then dart under the dining room chair legs. Ilya barked at her upset. Once she dropped it, he took it and jumped on my bed where Sophie can't reach and chewed away. Perhaps her puppy pass is going to expire soon.

I'm curious to know if you've decided to feed Questa together with Atka or if you feed away from each other?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: First tracking lesson and early training*

I agree with MM.. Color is the LAST of my concerns. I just want her color to be breed accepted. If it is great, then that is icing.. not substance. She is starting to lighten up some starting underneath as her adult hair comes in. Her back hair (adult) down the ridge of her back is coal black so far. It is developing a little wave.. and I wish it would not but again, not a serious issue IMO (even if breeding). 

Pictures... well here is the thing.. at home I am on dial up so pictures upload is an issue.... and so I have to do it at work... I will try for some tonight as her ears are up.. sorta.....

I do not believe you can over socialize a puppy at this stage. All you can load onto that "hard drive" in a positive manner will do nothing but improve the outcome later on. Just got to keep it positive and non terrifying.. but keep adding new stuff.. new experiences. 

I will NEVER feed the two dogs together. They have crates and they have kennel runs and eventually Questa will have a sit/down to die for (she won't break until given another cue or released). I see NO reason to invite an issue by feeding dogs next to each other and loose. Why invite any resource guarding at all? Ever? I see no need to feed the dogs together and loose other than MY convenience. One of the training exercises I plan is to feed one dog (holding dish, hand feeding, NILIF etc.) while the other dog is in a long sit and then swapping with the fed dog in a long sit and the other dog getting hand fed. 

Heck.. I don't feed the CATS together (canned food at night) because of resource guarding and the fast eaters stealing from the slow eaters (you have NO idea.. 6 cats too.. I have cats in rooms all over the house for dinner... it is a real cat herding and management situation. LOL). 

I will say that since I have allowed Atka to sleep in the bedroom (on her own bed mind you) next to the crated puppy, she now EXPECTS this. This morning after I moved her bed out of the BR and took my shower she moved herself back IN the BR.. I came out all ready for work and could not fined her.. and there she was sleeping.. smarty dog. LOL

My standards are going right in the "terlit" with this living alone with 2 dogs and 6 cats....... 

I will get photos tonight. It will help anyone with a GSD to see the growing stages this one is going through.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: First tracking lesson and early training*

Elana, Questa is a cutie!! I can't wait for my puppy to get her last parvo shot so I can go out and socialize


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

> I see NO reason to invite an issue by feeding dogs next to each other and loose. Why invite any resource guarding at all? Ever? I see no need to feed the dogs together and loose other than MY convenience. One of the training exercises I plan is to feed one dog (holding dish, hand feeding, NILIF etc.) while the other dog is in a long sit and then swapping with the fed dog in a long sit and the other dog getting hand fed.


This makes a lot of sense! My new pup seems to be breaking the mealtime peace eventhough she's not very hungry  and I know if I let her continue, the other dogs will want to guard their food. I would. I had hoped Sophie would pick up the way Ilya and Lola have no issues eating kibbles out of the same bowl together.

I did not train Ilya or Lola when they were young, but I can easily see both of them eating one at a time while the other one waits without so much of a complaint. Sophie doesn't seem to have the patience at 12 weeks.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Questa's Puppy Journal NEW PHOTOS*

Here is what a 12 week old German Shepherd Puppy looks like. Everyone of these shots has a bit of blur (except the head shot) because a 12 week old German Shepherd puppy NEVER stops moving..... 

Atka has a bald spot on her head from being sahved for a hot spot. Got is BEFORE it got nasty.. so Atka is Ol' Baldy (but as bald las last year).


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

and some more..... and yup.. we got EARS..... LOL


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Questa's Bid Adventure! RE: Questa's Puppy Journal*

Today (9/11/10) was another Vet Visit. 14 weeks old and another Distemper booster and Rabies and the little Miss is growing like a weed.. at 26 pounds and not fat! Her last vet visit for 6 months will be on October 1 when she will be 17 weeks old. At this age the Vaccines should all take as the Mother's antibodies should all be gone and the puppy's immune system is mature enough to develop a good i8mmune response to the vaccinations. 

She is developing some wavy hair over her top line and I hope it does not get real curly as that is a coat fault. Structurally she is coming nicely albeit more angulated than I am used to. Still not at all weak and because she seems to be growing different parts at different rates, it is hard to judge. 

After the Vet we took a walk on a fairly well kept trail in Copake Falls to Bash Bish Falls just over the line in Massachusettes. The walk in is a gentle up hill grade (wonderful for strengthening a dogs hind leg muscles) for 3/4 mile to the top of the falls. This is along Bash Bish Brook, a crystal clear moutain stream.. so we had to go and investigate brook and water. She was a bit hesitant to get her feet wet and then discovered it was 'only water' and was fine. This from a dog who plays in her water bowl like it is her personal swimming pool! 

We met some people on the trail, some with kids who asked to pet her and others who just walked on by. A wonderful way to let her know that we do not rush up to everyone we see. 

After the walk we stopped at the nursing home to get her Rabies Certificate on file and go and see my Dad. Normally I would not take a puppy this young into a facility like this, but I have not seen my Dad in awhile and this puppy is so well behaved I did it. 

Dad and puppy hit it off right away. She seemed to realize the folks at the home were a bit 'different' and my normally sweet and calm puppy who does not bite people was even more gentle with my Dad. She had no fear of Dad's wheel chair and laid on the floor and wathched TV next to him in the TV room we went to. We wheeled Dad around and she trotted along next to the wheel chair like she had done it her whole life. 

After our visit and on the way out several residents zeroed in on this puppy and wanted to pet her, so I let that happen too. Again, sweet and gentle.. she licked one older gentleman who had Shepherds in his life but other than that she did not offer to be mouthy or fresh with anyone. The walk to Bash Bish may have helped, but she was well slept up by the time we got there.. and she is just a calm dog most of the time in these situations.

We left the nursing home and went to Happy Clown Ice Cream Stand where she consumed a baby vanilla ice cream in a dish. My shepherds LOVE ice cream.. and I am thinking if you were a bad guy and they brought in a K9 that was a GSD you could probably demolish the dog with an ice cream cone. LOL

From there we went to Tractor supply and fitted her with a leather collar. This will be her collar she will have on at all times when we go anywhere (the leash will be attached to a second collar like a martingale etc.). It has her Rabies tag on it and her AVID Microchip information. I am going to send for two brass ID tags that will attach to the collar with rivets. Her show collar cannot have anything dangling from it but it can have the riveted ID tag and I can put two on it.. one with her name and my contact info and the other can have her AVID number and phone contact and her Rabies info. 

I will say I had one tired puppy when I got home. It is a gorgeous day here.. clear blue skies and low humidity.. so after our adventure Atka (who was home today), Questa, and I checked out some down time on the lawn chair out back by the stream. 

Monday I will post some photos including Questa's Waves *sigh*.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Photos RE: Questa's Puppy Journal*

Here are a few. First one is of her.. waves...


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Photos RE: Questa's Puppy Journal*

Priscilla got those waves as her adult coat started growing in. By the time she was a year old it mostly straightened out. It was a terribly ugly stage.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Photos RE: Questa's Puppy Journal*

Thanks for sharing that experience with Prisc's coat. The breeder said that Questa will go through a stage of uglies too.. all out of propotion. 

After the way this dog was with my Dad and the other people in the nursing home today I will never see anything ugly in this dog. 

My sister went to the home too today to see Dad. She arrived after I left. My puppy created quite a stir and Sis got to hear all about it. She said my puppy was very well received and was the topic of conversation at the lunch room. Not much goes on in nursing homes (they have activities.. but things are pretty repetitious there) and someone bringing a puppy in is a huge deal. Especially this breed. Other people bring dogs but not a lot of GSD's.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Photos RE: Questa's Puppy Journal*



Elana55 said:


> After the way this dog was with my Dad and the other people in the nursing home today I will never see anything ugly in this dog.


Now there's a sentiment I can understand.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Photos RE: Questa's Puppy Journal*

Enjoying reading your puppy experience. Goose is 12 weeks, so we're having some of the same milestones 

Our biggest issue is finding proper places to socialize her without carrying her everywhere. I'm a firm believer in socialization being well worth the disease risk, but using common sense (not walking around the pet store, for example). However, Parvo is so common here (we can see at least one case a week at the clinic I work in starting in about May and it will continue until November or so..)that we are pretty limited on where we can go. So far, Home Depot has been a blessing as well as the school my husband teaches at.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Questa is progressing nicely. She goes every where and is a realpeople puppy. Yesterday we got these photos. She also had her first off leash hike in the woods with Atka (both dogs off leash). Atka ranges far ahead but Questa goes just so far and then comes back and touches my hand with her nose and tears off again. I had TWO tired dogs last night (yeah!!!). 

Questa goes sharply to heel from front and recall is very reliable. She will come to front but is not sure yet quite WHERE front is. She does hand signal sit and verbal sit and does a verbal down and is suddenly getting the hand signal for down. 

She is learning a nice focused heel tho we only take a few steps and release her. 

At 18 weeks I can take her any where and as soon as the newness of the place wears off she chooses to sit and observe or lay down and observe. She rode the Toruist Railroad in Phoenecia last weekend and made friends with ecvery little child on board. She is not a mouthy puppy but will wash the faces of children if given half a chance. 

She still needs work on not jumping on me (she is good with strangers). Somehow I don't count and am still an object that needs closer scrutiny so she jumps up to do that (and no she is not encouraged or rewarded for doing so). If I say, "No jump!" she stops. Still palys with the cats nicely and does well around other dogs both in Puppy class and at the Match I went to with Atka last weekend. 

Here are some photos from last night. I am not in love with these... and will try for more tonight.

She is entered in her first dog show on October 23rd (German show). Time will tell how that goes....


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal another photo if you can stand it....*

Yes.. somehow I missed this one..... 










This shows her current angles for anyone who cares about such things. She trots nice and free with a lovely extension.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal another photo if you can stand it....*

Wow.. I should really come to DF often, I missed this one! First of all, congratulations to the new puppy! I know how exciting that must be for you, Atka and the kitties. I know she's going to become one smart pup, what with Atka being the role model!

Congrats again and I hope to hear more about her!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal another photo if you can stand it....*

I am sure you will hear... 
I still love your signature.. with Zeus having all the dogs herded into the corner. Have you tried him on sheep yet?????


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal another photo if you can stand it....*

It's been a while since we had an update - just wondering how it's going! How did the show on 10/23 go?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal another photo if you can stand it....*

MyCharlie:

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/85835-questas-puppy-journal-continued.html


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal another photo if you can stand it....*

Almost 7 months Old UPDATE:

I figured it was time for an update. Questa will be 7 months old on MONDAY. We no longer use the Puppy Palace (tho we may when she comes in heat.. likely in the middle of spring). Her teeth are all in and her bite is perfect. 

Training continues. We are working a good bit on stays and recall (very important). We have both the down and the sit on hand signals. She sometimes mistakes the sit signal for a down.. but that is common and she is starting to self correct. She LOVES recall (gets to run). We have also been taking a look at Schutzhund (mostly because it is require for championship under the German Registry). We have also started tracking (she likes it). 

I take her with me everywhere I can and she takes to all things like a pro. We have ridden a train and we go into Tractor Supply. Petsmart is fun tho the toy section overwhelms her. If she took a toy off the shelf I would buy it for her.. but she looks at them and it is like "so many toys.. so little time..." 

She and Atka are getting along well. Atka sometimes gets very rough and I intervene. Questa reads Atka very well and will use me as a shield after she has tweaked Atka's chain (Gahhh). 

Snow is a new experience for her. She is not into POOPING in the SNOW but we are getting that done (finally). Everything looks different with snow.

She is getting along well with the cats. She went with Dante to the Vet for Dante's annual check up last week. The vet watched the two interact (they cue off each other) and had to laugh. In the house she will bounce up to a cat and back right off when they hiss. I rarely need to intervene. 

Her coat has straightened out a lot too.. and the tan is starting to come in for that Black and Tan we are going for!!

All in all, Questa is progressing very nicely.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Questa's Puppy Journal another photo if you can stand it....*

Sounds good, Elana. We need pictures!


----------

